# (Closed) Celeste and meteor shower



## Dacroze (Apr 16, 2020)

*CLOSED! no new posts please!*
Everyone who already posted will still get invited.

I currently have Celeste and Kicks on my island. If you'd like to visit, please *post in this thread*, so I can get to everyone by post order. I'll then send you a DM with the dodo code and like your post, so everyone can keep track of the queue. There is no entrance fee and tips are appreciated but not necessary (If you want to tip just drop them near me, I should be near Celeste, I'm the one with the green hat).
Please leave through the airport once you are done and got everything. You can wish upon shooting stars while you are here but please don't stay just for them, so others can also get a chance to get the recipe(s). Running is also allowed but please watch out near my house not to run over any hybrids.

*Current status:* (I'll update the post if anything changes)
Celeste: *She moved!:* she is now near the entrance/to the right at the beach
Kicks: It is 8pm where I am as of writing this post. I don't know how long he'll stay. He's gone, it is 10pm now
Tutu is also crafting a green grass skirt, her house is northeast of the service center (I'm sorry if it is the normal one, I wasn't able to find a definite translation).  she stopped crafting


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 16, 2020)

Would like to come for Celeste pls!


----------



## DeviumStella (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to come for Celeste as well if possible  Thanks


----------



## magicalcow (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if that's alright with you!


----------



## xrllor (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come! i can also tip bells~


----------



## angelcore (Apr 16, 2020)

hi would love to visit celeste as well please!


----------



## brangein (Apr 16, 2020)

Love to visit Celeste thanks!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to visit when there's room


----------



## xchristy (Apr 16, 2020)

Hii I would love to visit please


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 16, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Mimi_ (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to stop by, thanks!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Would like to visit. Thanks!


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to visit for Celeste!


----------



## MissShema (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd love to visit if there's room


----------



## Saphi (Apr 16, 2020)

Can i come please?


----------



## SoundwavePrime (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to visit! Thank you


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d like to drop by too


----------



## Plume (Apr 16, 2020)

May I visit? Thanks!


----------



## dino (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd love to visit if you're still doing this, please!  thanks!


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 16, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d love to come


----------



## kingmog (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello~ May I come visit~


----------



## morgan0804 (Apr 16, 2020)

If you're still letting people visit I would love to get a DIY from Celeste real quick! If not I understand.


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like  to hop in and out for celeste real quick, thanks!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi, are you still open?


----------



## fuzzybug (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi, I'm sorry if it's too late but I would love to come by! Especially for the grass skirt lol


----------



## lizardon (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I stay for the meteor shower? Cause I got all Celeste DIY already, just need to make more wishes, will drop off tips, thx


----------



## legandaryOstrich (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come for Celeste if you are still hosting!


----------



## doofcake (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd love to come by if you're still up for it~


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (Apr 16, 2020)

YES P


Dacroze said:


> I currently have Celeste and Kicks on my island. If you'd like to visit, please *post in this thread*, so I can get to everyone by post order. I'll then send you a DM with the dodo code and like your post, so everyone can keep track of the queue. There is no entrance fee and tips are appreciated but not necessary (If you want to tip just drop them near me, I should be near Celeste, I'm the one with the green hat).
> Please leave through the airport once you are done and got everything. You can wish upon shooting stars while you are here but please don't stay just for them, so others can also get a chance to get the recipe(s). Running is also allowed but please watch out near my house not to run over any hybrids.
> 
> *Current status:* (I'll update the post if anything changes)
> ...


Is it southern hemisphere?


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 16, 2020)

JaydenRocks0 said:


> YES P
> 
> Is it southern hemisphere?


northern hemisphere


----------



## navleost (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to visit


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come please!


----------



## kookey (Apr 16, 2020)

If you’re still doing this, I’d love to join


----------

